# Ghost shrimps and Ich



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

Do Ghost shrimp get Ich form the fish when they are in the same aquarium?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think they can catch it, no.

Still, I wouldn't buy a shrimp out of a store tank that had an ich outbreak- they might be able to transfer the parasite to a new enviroment.
(The parasite can live for a day or two without a host, thats why some people with extra aquariums treat ich by moving their fish to a new tank every couple days- The parasite has a free-swimming stage, and the attachment stage where it burrows into the fish.
The shrimp might be able to carry a couple free swimming parasites in its carapace folds to transfer them but no, they can't become infected. 

Sorry for the long winded post, and I could be totally wrong.


----------



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

No do not worry, it is good, our first stat was in January, we had 2 platy's and everything went good. Then the mistake, we added a molly, two guppys and a Ghost shrimp. The shrimp died first, it must have been the ammonia (no test kit then), then all the fish died within three days. We did notice the white spots on the fish but could not recuperate any. My daughter was more traumatized by losing the shrimp then all the fish together. 
I just found out also the shrimp food has copper sulfate in it. We did restarted on the good track, thanks to TFK with all the good info.

Now it is me long winded.

Thanks


----------

